# Converted Shopsmith Metal Lathe



## billmayo (May 25, 2011)

upgraded the Shopsmith (woodworking 5-in-1) into machining aluminum Shopsmith parts I use for Shopsmith repairs. I installed a second bearing behind the one bearing in the spindle head. I machined (HF 7X10) a adapter plate to fit the metal chuck to the 5/8" spindle shaft. I shimed the adapter plate to where I have +-.001 accuracy in machining the Control Sheave bearing depth. I found that the factory only machined for the depth of the bearing and then staked 4 times to hold the bearing. The bearing starts to fail due to lack of oil and pulls out of the Control Sheave. I am machining .075" deeper so I have room to stake the bearing and provide a tighter fit in the new machined area.


----------

